
Birthday group take stranger on holiday - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-39492096
======
CarolineW
Airline booking systems are truly ancient, and worryingly fragile. I can
understand why making changes to bookings can cost so much, but this is a
beautiful hack to save a holiday.

